# If you could compete in iron chef against one great chef who would it be?



## Godslayer (Jul 24, 2015)

So growing up we all had idols im pretty young 24 and grew up watching morimoto, julia child, jaques pepin, ramsey,micheal roux etc. So if you could battle it out one on one with one or these guys/girls who would it be? For me it would be Chen Kenichi, I remember being so inspired by him as a young adolesent. I have never in my lire seen such an amazing display of culinary activity as his battle foie gras against a tour d'argent exécutive chef(his name escapes me). I have no doubt watched that episode on YouTube no less than a dozen times. Which suprised me given his deep concentration into szechuan cuisin(his father is basically the father of it) if mememory serves me right. That aided deeply in my love of fusion cuisin and had led to some of my favorite culinary advenures i.e. osso bucco potstickers and several asian and african themed corn beef and cabbages. Anyways end rant curious what others say.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 24, 2015)

I always thought it would be fun to hang out for a day with Julia Child or get drunk with Justin Wilson whom I just happened to see on TV 25 years ago, the first time I came to the US. Of the living ones it would be Jaques Pepin, but I would much more be interested in a day of leisurely hanging out, cooking, chatting, and having a few wines. As a lowly hobbyist I would not be a competitor against any of these pros anyway. 

That said, I have never been a big fan of Iron Chef. More generally, I am puzzled why everything has to be a battle and a competition these days. And, honestly, some of the 'Italian' or 'French' creations I saw on the original Iron Chef were downright gross. But I may just be weird.

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Jul 24, 2015)

marco pierre white... go big or go home, right?


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 24, 2015)

JBroida said:


> marco pierre white... go big or go home, right?



I love watching him do finely chopped onions... though I suppose, you know, a bit amateurish with his rock chopping


----------



## ecchef (Jul 24, 2015)

Pierre Gagnaire. Although White's a damn good choice too.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 24, 2015)

Not necessarily compete against, but I'd like to cook with Pierre Koffman 

I was fortunate enough to meet Hiroyuki Sakai about 10 years ago.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 24, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> Not necessarily compete against, but I'd like to cook with Pierre Koffman
> 
> I was fortunate enough to meet Hiroyuki Sakai about 10 years ago.



Sakai peeling an apple with a nenohi was a turning point for me to get into japanese knives


----------



## Adrian (Jul 24, 2015)

Marco was an inspiration, albeit nuts. I would choose him too. 

Years and years ago: I remember going to his first restaurant, Harvey's in Wandsworth, with a stunning girl I was deeply in love with. Half way through dinner, Marco came out and had a full on rant at some customer a couple of tables away (Harvey's was a small restaurant). Marco is about 6' 4" wore some kind or bandana thing, his hair looked dripping wet and he was sweating buckets. His chef's whites were not all that white. 

Having completed his rant he turned to go back to the kitchen and caught sight of Susan. He looked at me, looked at her, looked back at me and said "very good choice". This was said quite softly and totally calmly and it was very embarrassing for us as most of the restaurant clapped. 

I ate at all of the restaurants where he personally cooked. Outstanding chef. Brilliant man. But nuts.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 24, 2015)

These are the guys I'd like to hang out with and learn from. 

Thomas Keller
Daniel Boulud
Jose Andreas


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 24, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> These are the guys I'd like to hang out with and learn from.
> 
> Thomas Keller
> Daniel Boulud
> Jose Andreas


Sounds like you need to come back and spend more time in DC. Pretty soon Keller will be here, and DB has established himself (half a block away from Andreas' Zaytinya).

Sakai was my favorite of the Iron Chefs, although they were all pretty great. Outward he was the least intense of the group, yet I think he consistently put out the best food. It would be an honor to cook against him.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 24, 2015)

Definitely Guy Fieri! 
I want to get blasted with his donkey sauce!


----------



## chinacats (Jul 24, 2015)

Not compete, but would love the opportunity to cook with Jaques Pepin. I'd really be happy just to watch him make a few omelettes up close and personal


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 24, 2015)

I know this is going to sound a bit odd....but if I were to compete AGAINST someone, I'd pick Alton Brown...I think I'd have a chance of winning, for starters, plus I think I'd earn a little respect from him and maybe hang out for a bit...we have many personal things in common. 




knyfeknerd said:


> Definitely Guy Fieri!
> I want to get blasted with his donkey sauce!



I want to say something highly inappropriate....but since I'm a gentleman, I won't even suggest it.


----------



## cheflarge (Jul 24, 2015)

Paul Bocuse.... nuff said! :cool2:


----------



## Artichoke (Jul 24, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> Definitely Guy Fieri!
> I want to get blasted with his donkey sauce!



LOL Out Loud!


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 25, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> I know this is going to sound a bit odd....but if I were to compete AGAINST someone, I'd pick Alton Brown...I think I'd have a chance of winning, for starters, plus I think I'd earn a little respect from him and maybe hang out for a bit...



Speaking of I just discovered Cutthroat Kitchen on demand (yeah I know like 7 years late) and I gotta say . . . this is extremely painful


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 28, 2015)

line up any of the new batch of hot women chefs and i am good to go.

i wont win, i may as well be able to look across kitchen stadium and think.."damn!"


----------



## tkern (Jul 28, 2015)

Art Smith


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 28, 2015)

tkern said:


> Art Smith



Haha!


----------



## koki (Jul 28, 2015)

Would be great to learn nigiri from jiro


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 28, 2015)

For me it would either be jamie Oliver or Antonio Carlucio. Nothing super special about them but i love their food and cooking styles


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Jul 28, 2015)

I've been getting into cleavers so I want none other than Iron Chef Chen Kenichi himself!


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 28, 2015)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> I've been getting into cleavers so I want none other than Iron Chef Chen Kenichi himself!



Same as me but I chose him because he's one of the world's greatest chef. I'd argue top 10 maybe top 5


----------



## tcmx3 (Jul 30, 2015)

listen I wouldnt even beat Sandra Lee so Im gonna pick someone fun and say Hugh Laurie


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 30, 2015)

I would also have to say Marco Pierre White. I would be destroyed, but there is nothing I wouldn't do to see that man cook at his best one more time.


----------



## Artichoke (Jul 30, 2015)

My skills are minimal at best, so I'd pick Graham Kerr (The Galloping Gourmet, c. 1970).


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 30, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> Definitely Guy Fieri!
> I want to get blasted with his donkey sauce!



you might win!!! my wife works down the street from one of his restuarants..i cant decipher the menu.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 31, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> you might win!!! my wife works down the street from one of his restuarants..i cant decipher the menu.



Dude the NYT's review of Guy Fieri's times square restaurant is one of the best things I have ever read:

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/11/1...uys-american-kitchen-bar-in-times-square.html

Just a hilarious and brutal takedown.


----------



## RTGolden (Jul 31, 2015)

David Chang. Honestly i respect the man. But his attitude is repulsive, it is a pain to watch mind of a chef sometimes. Im a line jockey, and have minimal chops. I feel like i could get close to tying him. A balls out iron chef style environment is so brutal: you dont know what your working with, desert might be crazy, not your own kitchen or crew. Kinda equalizing.

Also guy fieri. That parody menu though. One of the dishes is having your face shoved in a leather bag of oil lol


----------



## havox07 (Jul 31, 2015)

RTGolden said:


> David Chang. Honestly i respect the man. But his attitude is repulsive, it is a pain to watch mind of a chef sometimes. Im a line jockey, and have minimal chops. I feel like i could get close to tying him. A balls out iron chef style environment is so brutal: you dont know what your working with, desert might be crazy, not your own kitchen or crew. Kinda equalizing.
> 
> Also guy fieri. That parody menu though. One of the dishes is having your face shoved in a leather bag of oil lol



Have you read momofuku at all? I mean he's pretty much a rags to riches kid with a passion for food. I think he's pretty awesome.


----------



## RTGolden (Jul 31, 2015)

Like i said, i respect the man. I like most of his food. I thought we could pick someone to battle in iron chef. I wouldnt pick someone who didnt inspire me.


----------



## havox07 (Aug 1, 2015)

No I'm just curious what you saw in his attitude. Maybe I missed it or something but I didn't really find issue in it.


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 1, 2015)

Palladin


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 11, 2018)

Going to bump my old thread, thinking with all the new members we could get some interesting battles.


----------



## Chef Doom (Nov 11, 2018)

Rachel Ray


----------



## Xenif (Nov 12, 2018)

Once they invent the holodeck, Julia Child


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 12, 2018)

I think I could take on Joël Robuchon.


----------



## Marek07 (Nov 12, 2018)

Wasn't a member back in '15 so...
Wouldn't dream of competing with any of them but would love to be in a kitchen with Madhur Jaffrey, Marco Pierre White or Charmaine Solomon.

If competition were demanded, I'd choose "Chef" Michael Neylan as an opponent. Though I might be a bit star-struck by his sheer wizardry. His three-cheese pizza blend recipe/technique still has me mesmerised.


----------



## bkultra (Nov 12, 2018)

Giada de Laurentiis, I hear she is single again


----------



## panda (Nov 13, 2018)

Labor of love
Craig and I would just start a truly messy food fight and make for great TV.


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 19, 2018)

panda said:


> Labor of love
> Craig and I would just start a truly messy food fight and make for great TV.


+1 let's make this a thing ASAP


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 19, 2018)

Jaime Oliver. I want to see if he keeps pointing out how rustic and colorful the food is irl too. 
And since that was what some of the members talked about, there is one chef I wish I could've hung out with, just to pick his eccentric brains a bit, Homaru Cantu.


----------



## agp (Nov 21, 2018)

Geoffrey Zakarian so I can steal his glasses because 1. I like them and 2. he wouldn't be able to see so I will win.


----------



## Bodine (Nov 26, 2018)

Cat Kora, so I can be the one who changes her choice of sexuality.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Nov 28, 2018)

Alton Brown. Serious respect and one guy I would be proud to lose to.


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 28, 2018)

Guy Fieri. The diarrhea challenge.


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 28, 2018)

Bodine said:


> Cat Kora, so I can be the one who changes her choice of sexuality.



Dunno how I missed this on my previous quick/frantic scroll through? Eyes are getting worse I guess. Big 40 is RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER SO MAYBE THAT’S IT?

Regardless... This is some surprisingly ignorant ********. Not funny, never was. People don’t pick and choose who they are sexually. Stow that faux alpha **** somewhere else.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 29, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Giada de Laurentiis, I hear she is single again



I like BK idea lol… I also wouldn’t mind to go back in time to S2E13 so I could go with Neal Fraser and @Gregmega against Cora (and win too).

I’d also rep some Darkhardt gear too


----------



## panda (Nov 29, 2018)

i would just be fixated on giada's giant forehead.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 29, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I like BK idea lol… I also wouldn’t mind to go back in time to S2E13 so I could go with Neal Fraser and @Gregmega against Cora (and win too).
> 
> I’d also rep some Darkhardt gear too



Here’s the video FYI 
www.dailymotion.com/video/x2isl2h


----------



## ThaFurnace (Dec 13, 2018)

+1 for Hiroyuki Sakai.

The other chef/personality I would have loved to have had a beer (or some blow) with.... Bourdain.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Dec 21, 2018)

Would have to be Rokusabura Michiba (one of the originals) just so I could watch him work ... his calligraphy and how he wrote out his menu before starting to cook just amazed me ...


----------



## Jville (Dec 22, 2018)

Rick Bayliss


----------



## WAVERY (Dec 30, 2018)

Francis Mallmann, that man facinates me.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 30, 2018)

Adrian said:


> Marco was an inspiration, albeit nuts. I would choose him too.
> 
> Years and years ago: I remember going to his first restaurant, Harvey's in Wandsworth, with a stunning girl I was deeply in love with. Half way through dinner, Marco came out and had a full on rant at some customer a couple of tables away (Harvey's was a small restaurant). Marco is about 6' 4" wore some kind or bandana thing, his hair looked dripping wet and he was sweating buckets. His chef's whites were not all that white.
> 
> ...


Wow what a cool story!


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Dec 30, 2018)

This joker from Teruzushi in Japan. He’s a hack who relies on the skill of his staff. It’s very evident by the giant grouper video he put out on YouTube. I’d be fired so fast if mangled a fish like he did. The ridiculously oversized knives make me want to battle him even more.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Dec 30, 2018)

Bodine said:


> Cat Kora, so I can be the one who changes her choice of sexuality.



Ew. Holy **** what a monstrous thing to say. Wow.


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Dec 30, 2018)

Bodine said:


> Cat Kora, so I can be the one who changes her choice of sexuality.



Rapey much? Incredibly vile and disgusting


----------



## panda (Dec 30, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> Rachel Ray


ee vee oh oh no u didnt


----------



## panda (Dec 30, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> These are the guys I'd like to hang out with and learn from.
> 
> Thomas Keller
> Daniel Boulud
> Jose Andreas


i met andreas at a charity chef event i was working in DC, that dude loves the sound of his own voice way too much. i walked away from him mid sentence.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 4, 2019)

I would want to cook with a hot chick. 

Laura Calder ( that even her name?) would suffice. That lady has a grace about her. 

I’d like to party with Jamie Oliver.


----------

